# router as chainsaw carving



## andyrose (Sep 20, 2011)

Okay, so this is a little unusual, but I think I am at the right forum. I do chainsaw carving in stumps or logs of pine and fir, big things like bears and fish, I want to try a heavy duty router. Do I go electric or pnuematic? Seems pnuematic might spin faster, and be more efficient? What size, in HP, and arbor size? I know there is some knowledge outther, suggestions???

Andy


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

You might want to try a cutter like these.

Copy Carver Burrs - Saburr Tooth Carving Burrs

As for air or electric powered routers, I've got a Sioux air router and it takes an enormous amount of air to keep it at speed. You've got to have almost an industrial size air compressor to keep up with it if you are going to run it any length of time.

Either an electric or pneumatic die grinder would probably be a safer and better alternative. The HF electric one might not be heavy duty enough, but is put here for an example. I have Dayton and Ingersoll air powered die grinders, and they too use a lot of air, but not as much as the router.

http://www.harborfreight.com/electric-die-grinder-with-long-shaft-44141.html


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have never seen a pneumatic one although that doesn't mean there aren't any. Electric would be cheaper and no air source needed. Electric is limited to about 1800 watts or 3 1/4 to 3 1/2 hp according to manufacturers specs. The more power, the harder to control.
No matter what size, you will be limited in depth of cut. Also, a router is not meant to be held freehand in midair. That's why they have a base on them. A dremel would be good for fine detail, but I think your primary weapon is still going to be the chainsaw. By the way, a full size Porter Cable router is as heavy as my old 98cc Stihl 066 without bar and chain.


----------



## Nanigai (Feb 13, 2009)

Have a look at this gear, google Arbortech. Its cutters are based on chainsaw cutting action. It is an Aussie product but is available in the US from most major woodworking suppliers. 
Its on you tube also, well worth a look.

Cheers, Ian


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

andyrose said:


> Okay, so this is a little unusual, but I think I am at the right forum. I do chainsaw carving in stumps or logs of pine and fir, big things like bears and fish, I want to try a heavy duty router. Do I go electric or pnuematic? Seems pnuematic might spin faster, and be more efficient? What size, in HP, and arbor size? I know there is some knowledge outther, suggestions???
> 
> Andy


Arg, this sounds pretty dangerous, I think I'd stick to the chainsaw!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Grizzly sells many tools for chainsaw carving..

T23787 Merlin® 8 Tooth Saw Chain Disc Set for T23785
G6036 Lancelot Rough Carving Tool, 14 Tooth, 5/8" Arbor
H9101 Replacement Texturing Cutter For H9100
T23799 Royal Kings Choice Power Carving Kit
T23785 Merlin® Universal Carving Set

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OejWDAPZvg8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntnPwIfGW4s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mamWqNRMo20
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4_v6OlBaxw


With other than a chain saw elec. die grinder.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zfrz60D2mV4
=======


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Pneumatic routers are primarily used for shaping Granite and other stone surfaces where water is in use and creates an electrical hazard potential. Andy, for your application a large 3-1/4 hp plunge router could be used for making cavities if used with a template and guide bushings. Routers are very difficult to control free hand let alone on a rough surface. A power carving tool would be a better choice for you.


----------

